# Men w/ female dogs & Women w/ Male dogs



## Kimmie&Jack

I read the thread about the differences between male and female dogs with great interest. I am wondering how many of those responding about great male dogs were women?

Someone recently told me that dogs are drawn to their opposite sex in humans.
This person has a female dog and the dog is very drawn to the husband in the household, even though the one taking her on walks, outings, the park, feeding, and all general care is the woman of the household. The dog is okay with the woman, until the husband gets home...then it is as if the woman doesn't exist.
Her neighbor has the same experience with a male dog, he only likes the woman of that household.
My parents have a female dog (and even though it was bought for my sister yrs ago), the dog is my Daddy's dog.

Is this a normal experience???
Male dogs drawn to female humans.
Female dogs drawn to male humans.

Thanks.


----------



## blackrose

I don't know. I am female and I personally think female dogs are bitchy whereas male dogs are more "good ol' boys". I love them both though. 

The male dog of the family, Blackie is my and my parents dog. He adores all three of us equally. Rose, a female dog, loves both my mom and I. She doesn't like my dad. Chloe is "my" dog in every sense of the word, but she also gets along well with everyone else in the family. 

So your idea doesn't hold true with my household, but who knows.


----------



## stormi

I've heard the concept argued before, but never any real "proof" of it. In theory, same-sex human-dog teams are supposed to have occasional "dominance" issues, although I don't exactly buy it. I personally have a male dog and am female, although I plan to get a second dog in a couple years which will be a female.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert

*I dont think that guys tend for bitches and women get male dogs. Its all about prefrence. Some people don't really like the cuddly aspect of "some" bitches, while other don't want to deal with mounting or independance issues of "some" male dogs. (Yes I know its stereotypical to say that about both, but its what some people believe). 

I presonally would much rather train, own, or handle a male dog, its just me, and yes I'm a guy 

Nor do I think that male does gravitate towards females or bitches to men. I own a male Chow and he follows me around more than anybody in the house. Then there is my sister who has a female dachshund that WILL NOT leave her side, and when she is gone the doxie gets really depressed. So there are two examples. 

What I DO know, is that a dog will gravitate to the person that he/she has had the best expiriences with. That would include the person that feeds it, takes out for walks, or is just the top dog of the family. I don't think that gender has anything to do with it.*


----------



## Kimmie&Jack

Well, it sounds like this idea is unfounded. That is good. We will strive to just have the entire family work,play, love and make individual connections with the family pet (male or female).

Thanks !!!


----------



## buzonesbirdie

we have 3 female dogs and they all tend to favor me over anyone else in the house. Also growing up my family had 4 male dogs and they were family dogs but the moment my father walked in the door the rest of us were second to him as far as the the dogs were concerned.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

I personally prefer female dogs...it's that humping, male stuff, etc. that I don't like. Right now, tho, my bestest dog in the whole world is male, but he can be fickle. He loves all the female humans at the dog park because they all adore him and in his mind, rightfully so. Roxxy is crazy about this one guy who comes to the park and is out of her mind until he pays attention to her. I don't really think it makes a difference what the sex is of the human or the dog. The dog will adore whomever he or she wants to. Just MHO.


----------

